# Urfeuer



## Athanasios12 (1. April 2008)

Hi, wo bekam man das nochmal? Bei welchen Erzen?

euer ergebener Roccomus


----------



## Grivok (1. April 2008)

teufelseisen


----------



## Marlixon (1. April 2008)

Adamantit....Khorium....


----------



## Grivok (1. April 2008)

Marlixon schrieb:


> Adamantit....Khorium....



nope
adamantit und khorium-vorkommen droppen nur erdpartikel
nur teufelseisen hat ne chance auf feuerpartikel


----------



## Elemerus (4. April 2008)

ne khorium auch


----------



## RoxxNoxx (15. April 2008)

Passt wohl nicht ganz hier her aber,
man am schnellsten Feuerpartikel von Feuerelementaren bekommen kann die 
Auf dem Trohn der Elemete in Nagrand leben oder auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel im Rahmen des Daylyq.


----------



## LouisDeFunes (17. April 2008)

Mache seit neuestem die Ruf Quest für die Netherschwingen. Dabei auch immer Netheriterz sammeln. Auch in diesen Vorkommen lassen sich sehr gut Feuerpartikel finden.


----------



## Dennis2711 (17. April 2008)

also in Teufelseisen und sehr heufig in diesem Nethererz bei dem Drachenmalorcs unten im Schattenmondtal


----------



## dramaking (26. Mai 2008)

Kann auch die Daily im Norden von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel empfehlen. Bei den Elementaren droppen immer ein paar Partikel.


----------

